# Bruckner vs. Brahms



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

From the previous poll Bruckner and Brahms.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

You mean who would win in a cage match? Personally, I wouldn't want to see either one of them in a ring wearing stretchy pants.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> You mean who would win in a cage match? Personally, I wouldn't want to see either one of them in a ring wearing stretchy pants.


Your imagining, not mine.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Brahms's 4th, most definitely. I think the 4th is my least favorite Brahms symphony (though my preference for each of the four is only separated by a hair) but it still wins out over Bruckner's 8th. I love Bruckner, more and more lately, but the 8th is not one of my favorites.


----------



## padraic (Feb 26, 2015)

Bruckner 8 by an astronomical unit.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Bruckner’s 8th for me. I never cared much for Brahms.


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

For me, any Brahms symphony would beat any Bruckner one...


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I adore Brahms. The only Bruckner symphonies that are better than any of Brahms' are 3, 4, 5, 7, 8 & 9. :lol:


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

IMVHO

Brahms 1 is overwrought.

Brahms 2 is the strongest.

Brahms 3 is a strong competitor for #2

Brahms 4 is #1's close cousin

No Brahms symphony is even fit to carry the jock-strap of Bruckner 5. Just saying' .......


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

HenryPenfold said:


> I adore Brahms. The only Bruckner symphonies that are better than any of Brahms' are 3, 4, 5, 7, 8 & 9. :lol:


No love for the 6th? This is one of my favorite symphonies from anyone.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I love them both, but Bruckner's Eighth is the one that is closest to my heart.
So, it's Bruckner.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Both.................................


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Bruckner wrote 9 symphonies, and the 8th is one of his best. Those aren't good odds for Brahms!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Brahms is a comfortable winner for me
I really like Bruckner but he just takes so long to get where he is going musically


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Love them both! But with all incredible length of Bruckner's works, their insight, etc perhaps for now I say I will vote for Bruckner


----------



## Superflumina (Jun 19, 2020)

Bruckner all the way! But Brahms' 4th is my favorite symphony of his by a large margin.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Voted Brahms but also love Bruckner


----------



## sstucky (Apr 4, 2020)

Brahms by a mile.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I like them both for different reasons.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Brahms is the _master_ but his symphonies are not my favourites of all his music. So, "Bruckner by an astronomical unit", yes.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Life too short for Bruckner.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Brahms was hands down the better orchestrator, but I love Bruckner's symphonies 2000% more.


----------

